# Docsis 3.0 Modem, and higher pings?



## Mike0409 (Sep 23, 2009)

So, I just updated my connection to the new Comcast speed.  And purchased a new Docsis 3.0 modem.  The download speed's are FANTASTIC but my ping's in games, are higher.  Before they averaged from 40-60, depending on location of the server.. Now they are around 120-140.  Is there a setting within the router I need to configure?


Cisco DPC3000 modem, and a Linksys WRT320N router, updated to the latest firmware.


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 28, 2009)

wow thats horrible, whats the ping to your first hop?


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 28, 2009)

Tracert to Local, takes less than a 1ms, then it times out.  Then picks up again and goes fine at around 6-8ms.

Ping times are around 40ms.  But ingame im hitting 120's...200's.  Firewall's off, and port's are all forwarded.  Firmwares up to date.


----------

